# hydraulic creep on both 4430 and 2950



## mjedd12 (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a creep in only one remote of both my 4430 and the 2950. They both have similar symptoms. One remote has a power creep. if left alone with the tractor running no matter what implement they are hooked to the remote is functional at a very slow pace. EXAMPLE. The 4430 has a loader on it for the winter and if left alone at an idle the bucket dumps and will actually lift the front end off the ground, switch the hoses and it will curl up. It runs the square baler in the summer and depending what option is hooked up to it the thrower twists or the pickup lifts. yes The linkage is in adjustment, the issue is not that simple. I Converted the remotes to ISO last winter and that did not help.

the 2950 has the same issue. Winter it runs the manure spreader and the floor chains move slightly when left idling. Summer it round bales and I'm constantly touching the lever to prevent the gate from lifting up while baling.

Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The poppet valves in the SCV box are leaking caused by either worn seats or improper valve clearances. The 4 valves need attention by a technician that has experience setting valve clearances. Poppet valve is parts key 16(2nd photo) & adjusting screw is parts key 1(1st photo)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about a JD, but on other tractors we've owned your symptoms are caused by a scratched spool. Need to replace the entire valve assembly as seems nobody bushes the bore anymore.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Not sure about a JD, but on other tractors we've owned your symptoms are caused by a scratched spool. Need to replace the entire valve assembly as seems nobody bushes the bore anymore.


2950 could have a rear remote spool valve but factory spool valve wasn't available on a 4430


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

We are having problems with our 4430 also, I had one of my employees try to rebuild but didn't get it right. We are sending to a shop next week to get rebuilt. I have a tech manual and you need several special tools to do the job and looks to me that someone would need some experience doing these to be able to do correctly and timely. I called a hydraulic shop and they said they had only done 1 or 2 of these and said it would be best to find someone with experience with it.


----------



## mjedd12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Bob M said:


> We are having problems with our 4430 also, I had one of my employees try to rebuild but didn't get it right. We are sending to a shop next week to get rebuilt. I have a tech manual and you need several special tools to do the job and looks to me that someone would need some experience doing these to be able to do correctly and timely. I called a hydraulic shop and they said they had only done 1 or 2 of these and said it would be best to find someone with experience with it.


did you have your employee try resetting the poppet valve as Tx Jim described? I have a tech manual but haven't looked into the procedure of it yet. We are pretty handy with that manual and have a good dealer that will loan us tools. Have done a lot of in depth procedures on that tractor, ex: differential gears, drive/PTO clutch work. Just curious as to how intricate this may be. are you sending the whole tractor or just the remote housings?


----------



## mjedd12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> 2950 could have a rear remote spool valve but factory spool valve wasn't available on a 4430


the 2950 has ISO breakaway couplers. the ones with the lever on top that you move sideways to plug and unplug. Im not sure that that is considered spool type


----------



## mjedd12 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> The poppet valves in the SCV box are leaking caused by either worn seats or improper valve clearances. The 4 valves need attention by a technician that has experience setting valve clearances. Poppet valve is parts key 16(2nd photo) & adjusting screw is parts key 1(1st photo)


this seems very informative. Ill look into it more when i get a chance thanks for the help!!. If i decide its nothing i can do myself, would you know if a dealer would accept the remote housings to rebuild or rebush?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes most JD dealers will accept the challenge to repair the scv's BUT the big question is if the dealer has a qualified & experienced technician that can successfully adjust the valves!!!! Speaking as a former JD dealer service manager I've witnessed several so-called tech's that couldn't adjust the valves correctly.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I haven't used these guys yet but they advertise in Lancaster farmer paper and claim to rebuild those units and bench test them . Nelson parts llc 800 730 4020 from Penn Yan NY.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Not sure if my employee followed the service manual correctly, I am pretty sure he didn't grind or re seat the valves, I did buy the plate to do the adjustments. He was a pretty good back yard mechanic but had some problems getting everything correct among other problems. And yes we are going to take remote off the tractor and take to the repair shop.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

There's a technician in Ohio that is a member of another tractor forum that I frequent that accepts shipped JD hyd components to repair that has great reviews. He even built his own hyd test stand. He also built a JD 60 track tractor & JD 60 MFWD tractor. Photo is of his test stand. If you want his contact info please PM me.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Most everything in this area goes to him if it's green. Guys don't even bother going to jd or hydraulic shops. He does better work and usually it comes with a warranty since its been tested before he sends it back out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Growing pains

Have you seen in person or photos of his 2 JD 60 tractors? They are works of art!!! I've conversed with Tim enough to know that he understands JD hyd's very well.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Never got to see them personally but my younger brother has worked for him the past year after school and when he's home from college. He actually did some of the small stuff on the front wheel assist 60. In this area there's not really a better John Deere mechanic. Worst part is he's getting old enough that he's slowing down and there's not really anyone of the same caliber coming in.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Here's a couple of photos of the 60 MFWD


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I think we kind of derailed the thread but if you're going to send the valves out to be done definitely give Tim Sweeney a call. The pictures of the 60 show the level of detail that he operates with. You'd be hard pressed to find a dealer that does the same quality of work.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Growing pains said:


> I think we kind of derailed the thread but if you're going to send the valves out to be done definitely give Tim Sweeney a call. The pictures of the 60 show the level of detail that he operates with. You'd be hard pressed to find a dealer that does the same quality of work.


That's the reason I posted the photos as he's very meticulous in his endeavors. I wish I had a technician with his skills when I was a JD dealer service manager.not to mention his hyd test stand.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting them for sure. I heard all about that tractor while they were building it but never went to look at it. Looks like it definitely turned out as nice as my brother was telling me it was.


----------

